

E-Sports Spread on Campus, Pushed by Game Makers - digisth
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/09/technology/esports-colleges-breeding-grounds-professional-gaming.html

======
Yhippa
I cut the cord 4 years ago and I've been looking for new stuff to fill the gap
where I used to watch cable sometimes. Thanks to the PS4 and Xbox One I fire
up Twitch during dinner and watch people play and talk about my favorite
games. There's something voyeuristic about it. It's live and unscripted so you
never know if it's going to be good or crap but you can always change feeds or
games.

I think eSports' popularity is going to sneak up on the real sports at some
point. Who knows, maybe we'll see The International at AT&T Stadium in
Arlington, TX alongside the Final Four.

~~~
d4mi3n
Considering there are some events filling up sporting arenas in the US
already, I don't think it's too farfetched. I was at IEM last weekend in San
Jose at that SAP Center; the LoL season 9 championships had it filled up to
about 3/4 capacity!

------
millzlane
Just looking at the numbers of PewDiePie viewers. There are a large number of
people willing to watch people just play the game. Relevant south park video
from last week.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azsWdFFBlRI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azsWdFFBlRI)

------
jdhawk
Anyone else see this as a huge socioeconomic divide?

Poor kids play ball sports, because its the cheapest way to entertain
themselves.

Rich kids play "e-sports", since they can afford computers, broadband, etc...

